# Вариации на тему "Катюша" для аккордеона



## gera-alex (21 Сен 2014)

Весь интернет облазил, нашел только для 2х баянов.


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Авг 2016)

gera-alex () писал:Весь интернет облазил, нашел только для 2х баянов.                                            *gera-alex:  -  *Предлагаю взглянуть*:* Сборник   *ГАРМОНИКА ГОЛОСИСТАЯ * автор:  *Е.ДЕРБЕНКО * (2002г. из-во Композитор) *стр.40* произведение (*Козачок*),для одного инструмена,пожалуйста посмотрите,на мой взгляд   - может это то что Вы искали *и не нашли.*Удачи Вам с Катюшей! *           * С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------

